# Best Background Color for Tangs?



## dbcb314 (Jan 7, 2012)

Pretty simple.

I have historically used black painted backgrounds on my tanks, but right now I have a blue/dark blue thing due to laziness (was my wife's class room tank and that is what was on there). I am thinking of using black, but I am afraid it will cause my muzi comp and black calvus to darken up and lose their color (or contrast of color).

What color do you guys/gals use for your tang tanks to pop out their color? My substrate is white sand btw.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

dbcb314 said:


> Pretty simple.
> 
> I have historically used black painted backgrounds on my tanks, but right now I have a blue/dark blue thing due to laziness (was my wife's class room tank and that is what was on there). I am thinking of using black, but I am afraid it will cause my muzi comp and black calvus to darken up and lose their color (or contrast of color).
> 
> What color do you guys/gals use for your tang tanks to pop out their color? My substrate is white sand btw.


I like a black background. The only background I would like better is a BTN (but that is not in the budget just yet).

Muzi gold head comp with black background (Male)









Female









Substrate is pretty light though....

I have noticed in black calvus that colours are more related to mood than aquascaping.

BTN: Tanganyaika
http://backtonature.se/lakeside-of-africa/
http://backtonature.se/tanganyika-150-x-50-cm/

Russ


----------



## dbcb314 (Jan 7, 2012)

Razzo said:


> dbcb314 said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty simple.
> ...


Cool thanks. Thanks for the pics too.

I have the black paint out and ready... just need to get off my butt lol


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The only Tang I found (so far) better over white is leleupi. Mine were "dirty" over black and brilliant over beige sand.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

White substrate can make for some challenging photos esp when the fish is darker. The white gets over exposed when taking the light meter reading on the fish.


----------



## TMB60 (Jan 6, 2011)

I currently have tanks with solid black and solid blue backgrounds. In general, I think the fish look better against the black.

I use white substrate but admit it's a mixed blessing. There is some glare off of it from the lights which I don't like (more pronounced in shallower 
tanks). On the other hand, I like that I can see where the "dirt" is when I vacuum.

Tom


----------



## dbcb314 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. Probably going to paint the background today.

The only camera I have is a cell phone so I don't worry too much about glare lol. Least of my phot taking problems 

The thing I hate about white sand is that keeping it looking clean is a full time job.


----------



## littleolme (Nov 1, 2011)

I found black sand just as hard to keep looking clean as the white, perhaps even harder.

+1 on the black background.


----------



## SikkAquariums (Aug 14, 2012)

So I have Tropheus Dubossii and Frontosas and will have a mixed black/white chichlid sand, will black background show true colors and make the spots/stripes on my dubosii stand out more/better??


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

SikkAquariums said:


> So I have Tropheus Dubossii and Frontosas and will have a mixed black/white chichlid sand, will black background show true colors and make the spots/stripes on my dubosii stand out more/better??


If you don't have an existing background on the tank now, just add some black fabric or construction paper and see if you notice a difference.


----------



## dmiller328 (Nov 17, 2008)

I agree with others that the best is black background along with the black and white cichlid sand or light beige pool filter sand.

Nothing will wash out most Tang cichlids faster than a blue blackground,it looks somewhat natural but it must be camo for the fish.


----------



## SikkAquariums (Aug 14, 2012)

for "painting" the background, what kind of paint would be recommended for use in fish tanks??


----------



## Cooder (Jul 19, 2011)

Acryllic for sure. easier to remove with metho and a razor blade.

and the people saying that being able to see the poo on light sand a pain? i believe its a mixed blessing as if you see the stuff you want to get it out which results in a cleaner more healthy environment for the more fragile tangs...


----------



## growpower (Jan 22, 2010)

SikkAquariums said:


> for "painting" the background, what kind of paint would be recommended for use in fish tanks??


 Hopefully this was just a typo not IN the tank - outside on the back glass. The last tank I set up I got some black vinyl that is used for Signs and car logos, it adhered great with water and a squeegee. It was fast and clean.


----------

